# splash back shield for rotary nozzle



## bradleyheathhays (Jul 20, 2018)

Does anybody have an option about this splash back shield for rotary nozzles?...


Well seems I can't post a link being a new guy. That's stupid.


Anyway it looks like an inverted funnel at the end of your gun, something like what is put around a dog's neck to keep it from licking a wound. 



I'll be working with a high pressure 4200 psi washer so I won't be that close to the walls. Seems like this would be meant for preventing splash back when you're close up on a wall.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I wouldn't use a shield, primarily because I wouldn't use a rotary nozzle for normal pressure washing. You can do damage too easily with one of those. All I've used one for is to help remove flaking paint on really old and weathered wood. They work great for driveway cleaning, but they actually remove some of the surface.


I would just stick to normal tips and let your chemicals do most of the work, not water pressure or rotary tips. It's all about GPM and chemicals.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Hopefully you’re not planning on using the rotary nozzle for cleaning wood. If so, I can almost guarantee that you’ll damage the wood unless you stand pretty far back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

